# Areias betuminosas - Canadá



## Agreste (20 Out 2012 às 11:19)

Reportagem impressionante da exploração de areias betuminosas a decorrer em Fort McMurray, no nordeste do estado de Alberta no Canadá.

A ideia é retirar 173 mil milhões de barris de petróleo de uma área de 141 mil quilómetros quadrados. De toda a camada de areia que é extraída apenas 20% é betume que ainda tem de ser tratado.

A destruição da floresta boreal, os depósitos de enxofre resultantes do tratamento das areias e o enorme amontoado de inertes espalham-se por todo o lado.



> This is done by removing the forest and the peaty soil beneath, before gas-heated water is then forced through the tar sand to melt and separate bitumen from the sand and clay. It takes four barrels of water to retrieve one barrel of oil - creating large tailing ponds of dirty water that cover vast expanses.



O local no estado de Alberta no Canadá está a provocar uma autêntica corrida. Todos querem fazer dinheiro rapidamente com as areias betuminosas. A saída e entrada de trabalhadores provoca enormes engarrafamentos...
















































































































http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oil-reserve-173billion-untouched-barrels.html


----------

